# WD TV® Live HD Media Player and tversity



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

does anyone know how to get tversity to work with the WD TV® Live
HD Media Player?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://community.wdc.com/t5/General-Discussions/TVersity-and-WDTV-Live/td-p/8624


----------

